# mi/mnie



## candy-man

Cze wszystkim!

Mam taki oto problem ;P Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy mi/mnie?
To są moje przykłady:

1. *Mnie to nie interesuje* -jasne jak słońce

2.*Mi* się to nie podoba(celownik: komu? czemu?)- czy można zastosować tutaj* mnie*? Według mnie jest to całkowicie poprawne w tym wypadku:
Tobie to się mnie podoba/ale mówiąc *ci to się nie podoba*, nie brzmi już tak dobrze :/

3. Co ci się dzieje?/ Co tobie się dzieje?

Proszę o pomoc ;-) Dzięki z góry. Czółko.


----------



## dn88

candy-man said:


> Cze wszystkim!
> 
> Mam taki oto problem ;P Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy mi/mnie?
> To są moje przykłady:
> 
> 1. *Mnie to nie interesuje* -jasne jak słońce
> 
> 2.*Mi* się to nie podoba(celownik: komu? czemu?)- czy można zastosować tutaj* mnie*? Według mnie jest to całkowicie poprawne w tym wypadku:
> Tobie to się mnie podoba/ale mówiąc *ci to się nie podoba*, nie brzmi już tak dobrze :/
> 
> 3. Co ci się dzieje?/ Co tobie się dzieje?
> 
> Proszę o pomoc ;-) Dzięki z góry. Czółko.



Zasada jest prosta, "mnie" na początku zdania, "mi" w środku. Podobnie z "tobie" i "ci".

_*Mnie* się wydaje. = Wydaje *mi* się.
*Tobie* się wydaje. = Wydaje *ci* się._

itd.


----------



## Marga H

candy-man said:


> Cześć wszystkim!
> 
> Mam taki oto problem ;P Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy mi/mnie?
> To są moje przykłady:
> 
> 1. *Mnie to nie interesuje* -jasne jak słońce
> 
> 2.*Mi* się to nie podoba(celownik: komu? czemu?)- czy można zastosować tutaj* mnie*? Według mnie jest to całkowicie poprawne w tym wypadku:
> Tobie to się mnie podoba/ale mówiąc *ci to się nie podoba*, nie brzmi już tak dobrze :/
> 
> 3. Co ci się dzieje?/ Co tobie się dzieje?co z tobą się dzieje?
> 
> Proszę o pomoc ;-) Dzięki z góry. Czółko.


 
Cześć!
W niektórych przypadkach są podwójne zaimki osobowe : mi - *mnie *,
ci - *tobie *, go - *jego*, cię - *ciebie*
Te napisane wytłuszczoną czcionką są *akcentowane.*
Nie podoba mi się to. Rób jak chcesz, ale *mnie *się to nie podoba. Wierzę ci. Tylko *tobie *wierzę. Lubię go. Lubię *jego*, ale nie znoszę jego zony.
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## dn88

Marga H said:


> Cześć!
> W niektórych przypadkach są podwójne zaimki osobowe : mi - *mnie *,
> ci - *tobie *, go - *jego*, cię - *ciebie*
> Te napisane wytłuszczoną czcionką są *akcentowane.*
> Nie podoba mi się to. Rób jak chcesz, ale *mnie *się to nie podoba. Wierzę ci. Tylko *tobie *wierzę. Lubię go. Lubię *jego*, ale nie znoszę jego zony.
> Pozdrowienia.



Naprawdę powiedziałabyś "lubię jego"?


----------



## Marga H

dn88 said:


> Naprawdę powiedziałabyś "lubię jego"?


Naprawdę, jeśli potem przeciwstawiam cos temu stwierdzeniu, tak jak w moim przykładzie. Albo:Tylko jego lubię z całej naszej grupy. Nigdy samo: Lubię jego.
Poza tym formy akcentowane występują zawsze jeśli używamy przyimków: o mnie, o tobie, dla ciebie.Nie można : o mi, o ci itd


----------



## dn88

Marga H said:


> Naprawdę, jeśli potem przeciwstawiam cos temu stwierdzeniu, tak jak w moim przykładzie. Albo:Tylko jego lubię z całej naszej grupy. Nigdy samo: Lubię jego.
> Poza tym formy akcentowane występują zawsze jeśli używamy przyimków: o mnie, o tobie, dla ciebie.Nie można : o mi, o ci itd



Dziwne... Jeśli już koniecznie chciałbym użyć "jego", to powiedziałbym "*Jego *lubię, ale nie znoszę jego żony." (i wydaje mi się, że sformułowanie "lubię jego, ale..." jest błędne). Ale nie twierdzę, że jestem ekspertem od gramatyki.


----------



## candy-man

Spisaliście się na medal  Dizękuję za zaangażowanie. Jeżeli chodzi o wyrażenie* lubię jego* bez dodatkowej informacji,zdanie brzmi nienaturalnie. *Jego *wskazuje na zaimek dzierżawczy bardziej.


----------



## Marga H

dn88 said:


> Dziwne... Jeśli już koniecznie chciałbym użyć "jego", to powiedziałbym "*Jego *lubię, ale nie znoszę jego żony." (i wydaje mi się, że sformułowanie "lubię jego, ale..." jest błędne). Ale nie twierdzę, że jestem ekspertem od gramatyki.


Może być także : Przez całe życie kochałam jego jednego.


----------



## Marga H

candy-man said:


> Spisaliście się na medal  Dizękuję za zaangażowanie. Jeżeli chodzi o wyrażenie* lubię jego* bez dodatkowej informacji,zdanie brzmi nienaturalnie. *Jego *wskazuje na zaimek dzierżawczy bardziej.


Nie _bardziej _tylko _również._Nie jest to zreszta jedyny taki przypadek podwójnego znaczenia. Np.: Dałem _jej _(komu? a więc zaimek osobowy )
kwiaty. To jest _jej (_czyja? a więc zaimek dzierżawczy) książka.


----------



## dn88

Marga H said:


> Może być także : Przez całe życie kochałam jego jednego.



Może jednak zbytnio się czepiam.


----------



## Thomas1

Hm... wydaje mi się, że trzeba umiejętnie zastosować zaimek akcentowany po czasowniku, żeby brzmiał dobrze:
_Przez całe życie kochałam jego jednego._
i
_Przez całe życie kochałam tylko jego._
są w porządku, ale już:
_Przez całe życie kochałam jego._
nie brzmi za dobrze (przynajmniej dla mnie).


Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Hm... wydaje mi się, że trzeba umiejętnie zastosować zaimek akcentowany po czasowniku, żeby brzmiał dobrze:
> _Przez całe życie kochałam jego jednego._
> i
> _Przez całe życie kochałam tylko jego._
> są w porządku, ale już:
> _Przez całe życie kochałam jego._
> nie brzmi za dobrze (przynajmniej dla mnie).
> 
> 
> Tom



Całkowicie się zgadzam.


----------



## slavic_one

Like in Croatian and Czech, and so on, if you want to emphasise object rather than verb, 
you'll say longer version (mnie, meni, mne, ciebie, tebi, tobě)!


----------



## tkekte

Are you sure tobě is the same as ciebie?
In Polish ciebie is the accusative case, and tobie is the dative case. "Tobě" sounds a little "dative" to me.  And there is a "tebe" in Czech too... maybe that's the pair to ciebie.


----------



## werrr

tkekte said:


> Are you sure tobě is the same as ciebie?
> In Polish ciebie is the accusative case, and tobie is the dative case. "Tobě" sounds a little "dative" to me.  And there is a "tebe" in Czech too... maybe that's the pair to ciebie.


“Tobě” could be both dative and locative, but accusative is really “tebe”.

*Czech × Polish:*

N já, ty = ja, ty 

G+A mne, tebe, sebe = mnie, ciebie, siebie / mě, tě, se = (*mię), cię, się 

D mně, tobě, sobě = mnie, tobie, sobie / mi, ti, si = mi, ci, (...) 

L mně, tobě, sobě = mnie, tobie, sobie 

I mnou, tebou, sebou = mną, tobą, sobą


----------



## jazyk

> Like in Croatian and Czech, and so on, if you want to emphasise object rather than verb,
> you'll say longer version (mnie, meni, mne, ciebie, tebi, tobě)!


I think the point he was trying to make is that having long (stressed) and short (unstressed) pronouns is a common feature of Slavic languages. He never said anything about case.

Jazyk


----------

